# 99 Beetle 2.0 Throttle Adaptation Issue



## panddbrn (May 16, 2016)

[/B][/B] I have a 99 New Beetle with a 2.0 Engine Code AEG. I removed and cleaned the throttle body because it was very dirty. After cleaning it I reinstalled it. I attempted to perform a TBA using VCDS. After going to correct group the throttle body alignment status showed "Error." I found there were several codes stored. The following codes were retrieved doing an auto scan:


Chassis Type: 1C - VW New Beetle (1998 > 2010)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 25 29 35 37 39 46 54 56 65 75

Mileage: 303450km-188555miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-018-AEG.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 018 JG
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9.2 HS V01 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 02197 
VCID: 70E5DD0830C826C4E8-4B00

4 Faults Found:
01165 - Throttle Body Control Module (J338) 
55-00 - Adaptation Not Successful
17973 - Throttle Actuator (J338) 
P1565 - 35-00 - Lower Stop not Reached
16506 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69) 
P0122 - 35-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
17988 - Throttle Actuator (Bank 1) 
P1580 - 35-00 - Malfunction
Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 379 G
Component: ABS 20 IE CAN 0001 
Coding: 03504
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 356B2C1C0F2A43ECFB-4B18

1 Fault Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 609 
Component: F AIRBAG VW3 SG 0002 
Coding: 00070
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 6CDDC9781CE0C224D4-4B32

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1C0-919-95x.lbl
Part No: 1C0 919 951 C
Component: KOMBIINST. M73 V21 
Coding: 02242
Shop #: WSC 131071 
VCID: 2953F06CD392170C6F-4B00

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 5X Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 06099BD0224C187422-4B00

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J2959802C
Component: 5X Tõrsteuerger. FS0001r 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J2959801D
Component: 5X Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

1 Fault Found:
01483 - Control Circuit for Rear Lid Remote Unlocking 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent

I cleared all the codes but the following codes immediately returned:
01165 - Throttle Body Control Module (J338) 
55-00 - Adaptation Not Successful
17973 - Throttle Actuator (J338) 
P1565 - 35-00 - Lower Stop not Reached

I was reading a forum and found a PDF that explained how to test the throttle body. I checked pins 1 and 2 which was supposed to have an ohm reading of 1 -5 ohms. I obtained a reading of 1.2 kohms. I checked the voltage on pins 4 and 8. I was supposed to have a reading of at least 4.5 volts. It passed that test. I tested the pins from the ECU to the J338 connector. The ohms reading was supposed to be less than 1.5 ohms and it passed that test. I know I can't perform the TBA with the codes being stored. I tried a used throttle body and the same codes came up immediately. I cleared them and they returned again.  VCDS and not have to come out of pocket or find there is some other issue. 

Any ideas in figuring this out would be greatly appreciated


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Doing a "TBA" correctly and have it complete the procedure successfully; has been a challenge for many, including myself with some cars. They key is to follow the instructions closely and make sure, you meet all the listed conditions, that must be met, for the "TBA" to be successfully performed. These are listed on the Ross Tech site; also, what is the history of the throttle body, currently installed on the car? Has it always worked fine? Is there any sign; that it might have been swapped out for a junkyard, new or used part? Have you tried a "hard reset" procedures and see, if that helps? 

We were working with another person; in a similar situation as you, did you read this? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9067665-Throttle-body-issue

Let us know more; about your situation and we can go from there! Thanks! :wave:


----------



## panddbrn (May 16, 2016)

Thank you for your response Billymade. 

I have completed TBA's on my Audi without issue. The problem i'm having is that I can't clear the two codes. I have tried the "Hard reset" but I will try it again to see if it might work this time. The engine is not the original and I don't know if the throttle body was changed. I have no idea whether or not it is from a junkyard or not. I purchased another throttle body from the junk yard and had the same issue. I was still unable to clear both codes. Prior to cleaning the throttle body I had all the codes that were listed in my thread. I don't know if the throttle body is preventing me from clearing the codes or if there is some other underlying issue. I believe if I can clear the codes I may be able to perform the TBA.

I will check the link and see if I can glean some information and hopefully solve this problem.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm, which engine are we dealing with here? Up until 1999; the early 2.0L's were kind of a carry over from the Mark III Golf and used a cable setup. You said the engine was swapped out; this, has me questioning, the parts installed and whether or not things are compatible. We have seen some used or flat out wrong parts; installed on VW's and this added much confusion, to the troubleshooting process. Many things, when we are trying to help people; are not disclosed to us or even, at times, to the "new owner" and this adds a whole 'nother dimension, variable to the diagnostic process. When you have "swapped parts"; like a engine or other major components, you need to identify, when they put in there and see if it is compatible with the ecu, what the engine code is and figure out if the throttle body is the correct one for the car, compatible with the ecu/motor/etc. 

It is getting the point; where these New Beetle's are getting and since these cars are kinda like LEGO's; any old clueless person, could install part that "fit" but may not "work right" with the computers, etc. 

This may require you to be sort of a "detective" and research the parts, part numbers and engine coded, to figure out, what parts were swapped into the car. 

Anyway, it is hard to know; if you have good parts, if they are bad, etc. It might be helpful; to find a "known good" throttle body part and see if that throttle body, will successfully go through the "TBA" process or take your part and install it on another car, to confirm it that way. 

As for the persistant trouble codes; that is one of the primary conditions, that must be met, for the TBA process, to be successful. 

Just to be clear; here are the conditions that must be met for a successful TBA: 

*This procedure details how to perform a Throttle Body Alignment (TBA) on many VW/Audi vehicles. This procedure cycles the motorized throttle body through various states (idle, part throttle, WOT) to relearn their positions. Some examples of reasons to perform a TBA: 

The vehicle's battery has been disconnected and re-connected
The ECU has been removed and reinstalled
The Throttle Body has been cleaned or removed and reinstalled
The Accelerator Pedal has been removed and reinstalled

In some vehicles, the car will not run correctly, or may not run at all without performing a TBA after one of the above operations. The TBA can be performed on both Drive-By-Wire (DBW or E-gas) as well as Cable-throttle cars as long as there is no Idle Stabilization Valve (ISV). If there is an ISV, then there is no motorized control of the throttle at all. Typically, '96-'99 VW/Audi have motorized Cable-throttle, and '00+ VW/Audi have DBW. Obviously, there are some exceptions. This should be obvious but TDI's do not have throttle bodies. 
There are certain test conditions that must be met before doing a TBA:

No DTC's in the Engine Controller
Battery voltage at least 11.5 V
Throttle must be at idling position (keep your foot off the gas pedal)
Throttle body part must not be dirty (carbonized).
Coolant temperature must be between 5 and 95C
If fault codes were cleared cycle the ignition off and back on prior to running Basic Settings.

*

*Cable-Throttle Engines
(These are engines with a physical cable between the accelerator and the throttle, but WITHOUT an ISV.) 

Turn the key on but do not start the car. 
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Enter Group 098 (Note: Some SIMOS or Marelli ECU's use Group 001 such as ADY & AEE engines)

[Go!]
[Switch to basic settings]
Once you do this you will see the top right display say ADP RUN. The TB adaptation is being done as soon as you switch to basic settings. You will see the values change and hear the TB cycle for the first few seconds then it will stop. Leave it in Basic Settings for about 30 seconds.

Click the [Switch to Meas. Blocks] button and you're all set.
Be sure not to touch the accelerator and make sure the engine is NOT running when you do this!
*

Anyway, I don't know; if I am helping you at this point or just causing more confusion but I would go through the list and check everything over and try a TBA again! Good luck! :wave:

PS: what version of VCDS are you using? From what I can tell; "basic settings", thus a "TBA" is NOT available, in the *unregistered* version of VCDS Lite (it must be registered; which costs $99): 

Check the capabilities of each version of VCDS here: (function chart): 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Functions


----------



## panddbrn (May 16, 2016)

*Panddbrn UPDATE*

So I put the old throttle body back on and tried to clear the codes. The codes would not clear. I tried to do the TBA. It did not work. I took the old throttle body off and put the one from the junkyard on after cleaning it. I tried to clear the codes:
01165 - Throttle Body Control Module (J338) 
55-00 - Adaptation Not Successful
17973 - Throttle Actuator (J338) 
P1565 - 35-00 - Lower Stop not Reached

and the codes would not clear. I pulled the MAF sensor and found it was filthy. I cleaned it and reinstalled. I started the car and it ran better than it did with the previous throttle body but I could still not clear the codes. I drove the heck out of it for about 15 minutes and tried to clear the codes. Both codes cleared but after awhile this code 17973 - Throttle Actuator (J338) P1565 - 35-00 - Lower Stop not Reached returned. As of right now when I go to the group 98 for the TBA the throttle body status still shows and error however I don't have the adaptation unsuccessful code anymore. I was able to clear the lower stop not reached code one time wile i was driving the car but it returned soon after. The car runs great but the idle is a little high. Not sure what corrected the TBA issue as far as setting a hard code. I still don't know why the throttle body status is still showing error.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The code definition: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17973/P1565/005477

It doesn't give a lot of info but it DOES mention, the cable itself being too TIGHT! There were quite a few threads online and on the ross tech forums, about this code. You might read through these links and see, if they help and give you some ideas, on other things to check: 

(NOTE: they mention; cleaning INSIDE the black cover and checking or replacing the wiring harness/plug to the throttle body): 

http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?2820-Throttle-calibration-NOT-AVAILABLE

https://www.google.com/search?q=P15...ed&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

These videos; might be helpful about cleaning and how throttle bodies fail: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcmA2Yc3JJw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdLA5pXUkk4


----------

